# I Malled and I Hauled Haul.  :)



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

Did a quick hit and run at the mall with a wishlist before zooming back home with hubby! 

  	From Nordstrom; Bobbi Brown Shadow Options (A Nordstrom special), BB e/s in Cement, Stone and Sage, l/s in Pale Pink, Sandwash Pink and Tulle and some samples.

  	From MAC: Blush in Buff, Cream Colour base in Shell and Hush

  	From Sephora: Lorac blush in Velvet Rope and Flaunt, Lancome l/g in Tumultuous and Blazing Pink, SYL l/s in 2,101,29,1 !!

  	It seems soft browns, pinks and neutrals were on my mind tonight!  Lots of pretty natural looks for me!


----------



## texasmommy (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice!  I love those kinds of colors


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 2, 2011)

Love your haul Debi. I've not tried Lorac blushes. They look lovely, especially the one on the left. I have some of their e/s and really like them. Those lippies look really pretty as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

oh wow! you are so bad Debi! hee hee! what an awesome haul! the lorac blushes look so pretty! i haven't heard much about that brand, i guess it's not one we get in the uk!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 3, 2011)

great haul enjoy


----------



## StandingRoom (Apr 3, 2011)

What an awesome haul! I love those lipsticks.


----------



## laceydyan (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the title of this! Great haul, I love the colors!


----------



## lovelorn (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice haul! How do you like the lipglosses?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 5, 2011)

The ones from Lancome? I don't like them at all. Very sticky, goopy and slippery! I am a l/g person, but I don't like to feel as though I have 20 pounds of vaseline on my lips! I won't be buying any more of them!  I heard someone (MakeupGeek) give them a rave, but I cannot. Just too sticky and thick for my taste.  I will use them around the house when I want gooey lips.  I could spread it on a piece of paper, hang it outside, turn it into a fly strip.  Hmm...  lol   Maybe we should have a thread on Alternate Uses of Makeup Fails!


----------



## theelicht (Apr 6, 2011)

What a perfect haul, i'm curieus about the lorac blushes.


----------



## n_c (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn! Now, that's a HAUL!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice haul! That BB palette is just lovely- great colors


----------



## TheClara (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely haul! The BB palette looks so pretty, and the YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks are among my fave formulas when it comes to lipsticks. Enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, the YSL lippies are amazing and very pretty colours.  Very moisturizing, too.  Maybe I will try the pinkier Lorac blush today.  I've heard good things about them and their area at Sephora was pretty emptied out. Always a good sign!  I have not tried the BB palette yet, but hope to soon.  Right now I am in the worse month of the year for my eye allergies as all the spring trees start popping.  May I will be all better and ready to play!


----------



## fevers (Apr 10, 2011)

The BB palette looks to die for! I love neutrals. Do you have the shimmering nudes palette and if so how does this one compare?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 10, 2011)

fevers said:


> The BB palette looks to die for! I love neutrals. Do you have the shimmering nudes palette and if so how does this one compare?


 
	No, I am afraid I don't. I don't really have a lot of palettes and every time I try to commit to them I back off. But this one was screaming for attention.   Mostly I like to make up little quads with my MAC's to toss in my bag when needed!


----------



## CakeRabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

Drooooool! Great choices. Great haul. LOVE pretty much everything you bought.

  	Have you done any looks with your Bobbi Brown palette yet?


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

omg i LOVE those ysl lippies.  i've been getting into those as well. <3


----------

